# I-10 LCD/NCD's



## Lynda Wetter (Apr 8, 2015)

Hello everyone.
Does anyone know if the LCD's and/or the NCD's are accessible showing the ICD-10 codes?


----------



## pattiland (Apr 8, 2015)

We got a the chiropractic LCD with ICD-10 codes last summer from our MAC, which is NGS.


----------



## akissi00 (Apr 9, 2015)

Here is the link for the NCD report for ICD-10
http://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Coverage/CoverageGenInfo/LabNCDsICD10.html

Novitas has also put out their LCD policies for ICD-10.


----------



## lmechols (Feb 9, 2022)

Does NCD supercede LCD?


----------



## OpenClaims (Jun 5, 2022)

You can search CMS and select your area for this. 

If you follow this link and scroll to VA, which looks to be your state, you can select additional links that include this information.


----------



## lgardner (Jun 14, 2022)

Check your MACs website for LCDs, too.


----------

